# Hello new member with a jet foot question



## stumpjumper1 (Dec 18, 2010)

First off great site. Now the question, I have a 1997 115 v4 2 stroke yammie with a prop, will a jet foot from a 2006 4stroke 115 yammie work on mine?
I looked on the jet outboard site and the model #'s are close.
Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## moelkhuntr (Dec 18, 2010)

My guess would be NO, but, that's only a guess after looking at the numbers for the jets. I would e-mail Outboard Jets and they will get back to you quick. They have always answered my questions promptly.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd call outboard jet and ask. Good chance the pump is the same but some of the hardware may be different or something.


----------



## stumpjumper1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey codeman thanks, talked to Brian all I need is new shaft, little over $200.00. Picked up the jet foot earlier today, all the shims are still on the bottom and it looks really clean. We fish shallow hard bottom water here hope to miss some submerged rocks.


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2010)

Awesome! :beer:


----------



## Codeman (Dec 21, 2010)

stumpjumper1 said:


> Hey codeman thanks, talked to Brian all I need is new shaft, little over $200.00. Picked up the jet foot earlier today, all the shims are still on the bottom and it looks really clean. We fish shallow hard bottom water here hope to miss some submerged rocks.



Considering what the pumps go for around here in nasty shape, I'd say the $200 shaft is getting off cheap, if you don't have much in it already.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Dec 21, 2010)

Glad to hear you could convert it without to much expense. Happy JETTING!!!!


----------



## stumpjumper1 (Dec 22, 2010)

I paid $360.00 for it, the grate and foot looks like they have never touched a rock, the paint isn't chipped either. It look's easy to work on.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Dec 22, 2010)

Mercy, in my part of the country that would be called STEALING. HA!!!! I would say you got it at a very nice price. I don't seem to find those bargins.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 22, 2010)

moelkhuntr said:


> Mercy, in my part of the country that would be called STEALING. HA!!!! I would say you got it at a very nice price. I don't seem to find those bargins.



LOL Kind of what I was thinking that's a cheap package even having to buy the shaft. I've seen a $500 price tag on nothing but the pump, no diverter, linkage or anything, just a beat up pump and shoe.


----------



## stumpjumper1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how many gallon tank I should use on the the jet boat I'm building 115 yammie 1860 seaark. I have a 32gal and a 18 gal. Just wondering if the 18 gal is enough for a day.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Dec 25, 2010)

Depends where you are going to use and how long your runs are. I would suggest starting with the 18 Gal. and go from there. If possible keep your weight towards the front of the boat if you can. I run my battery and anchors and accessories up front. Main thing I have found out is get it on plain and then pull back the sweet spot around 3/4 throtle for your running and this will save you a lot of gas. Jets love gas when you hold them WOT. Remember that WEIGHT is the evil of jets. The lighter the faster.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah pretty much everything he said /\ /\ /\ /\. Balance is key even if you are one the heavy side get it balanced. My 50 is thirsty, but then again its an old 50 on a 18x48, stays pretty well WOT all the time. It'll probably take a trip or 2 to figure out what the boat likes and what the fuel consumption will be. If these are permanent tanks, I think I would take a couple of small removable tanks out and play around and see what it drinks before I decided which one to put in for good. Good luck.


----------



## stumpjumper1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, the tank's are permanent but I'll have access to remove them. I removed the aluminum factory floor yesterday and found all cross braces had 2'' channel on top and channel 1' on center running length ways. Seaark built it for the fwc, plus the transom has a large aluminum plate on the outside that is factory. This is my 5th seaark and never seen one built like this.
I did take some pix yesterday I'll post them when I un freeze. It's about 38 degrees with a 30 mph wind outside.

From what I am reading I want to get the boat to float level. I'll put it in the pond and add weight here and there, like people gas and so on and go from that.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 26, 2010)

Sounds like you are headed in the right direction. Start you a build thread so we can keep up with it. Check mine out in my sig.


----------



## bulldog (Jan 8, 2011)

Fist off you stole that jet unit for that price. $200 for a new shaft is not too bad and a fair price. To be able to get a pump going for a motor of that size for under a grand is a great deal no matter how you look at it. 

As far as the gas tank, I would go with the 18 gallon first and just see what your motor drinks. The comment about pulling back to the "sweet spot" is not a joke. You will save a TON of gas by doing that. I know that my 150 Merc 2 stroke will drink gas so fast some times I think there is a hole in the tank. I'll burn 6 gallons in 45 minutes easy. I have 2 12 gallon tanks on my boat and I have never run out of gas. Well, except for that one time.......... :LOL2:    :LOL2:


----------



## stumpjumper1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well still working on the boat will post pics soon. But I do have a question, my transom is 20'' and 20'' shaft motor will I have to raise the transom or no and if so what do you guy's use. I use a hydraulic jack plate on the other boat, but is that needed for the jetfoot?


----------



## Codeman (Jan 20, 2011)

Shooting from the hip thinking you need 27" transom. So yep gonna have to build it up. I have a short shaft motor and I needed a 22" transom.


----------



## bulldog (Jan 20, 2011)

I would say 27" also. That is the normal height for the larger motors.


----------



## stumpjumper1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea thought I'd have to raise it. My motor is a inshore b series yamaha only made them 3 years, from the cav plate to transom clamp is 17 1/2'' and water pick up is on the nosecone. Brian at outboard jets said he may have to make the shaft shorter to work. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## riverracer (Feb 15, 2011)

You will have to raise ur motor 7 inches for a jetpump, if it sprays water around the motor ? ur too low !! If it sucks air ? ur too high !! an 1/8 inch will make a big difference !!! good luck


----------

